# CO2 Tank Question



## toddalf (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks to anyone taking the time to read and answer this...

I have finally taken the plunge and bought parts for a high pressure CO2 system. I need to get the CO2 tank and was looking for tips on best prices, optimal size of tank and places to buy one from.

I have been online for ages looking around, but am unsure if I would be better of looking in a local welding supply shop or liquor store due to shipping. I have also read that CO2 from some places (like welding supply shops) may not be good for planted tanks.

I am also looking for one that is probably under 24 inches (so it'll fit under my tank easily).

Any other answers to "newb" questions that it looks like I missed would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again!
Todd


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would look around locally. You can usually find a place that will rent you a tank if you fill it there.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Some places to try might be: A Welding Supply Store, a Fire extinguisher store, or a paintball store. 

I call all around town and found the cheapest way for me to get a co2 tank was to buy one online and then take it and swap it out at a local welding supply store. Saved me $20-30 buying the tank online that way.

Matt


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out this site, http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2 for some good info on pressurized co2 and related equipment.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a local welding supply place. Had to buy the bottle, filled, the first time. Refills they just swap bottles and lighten my wallet by $15. Figure you will go thru your 1st bottle faster then subsequent ones as you are learning to adjust it properly. 

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## toddalf (Mar 7, 2004)

I really appreciate the advice all!

Todd


----------

